

Justdelete.me - A directory of links to delete your account from web services - ingve
http://justdelete.me/

======
hardwaresofton
Cool aggregation, and I like the simplicity of the site. If you're looking for
things to add (possible site bloat, so take it with a grain of salt) -- Maybe
add some info on their data-retention/ownership policies?

~~~
rmlewisuk
I'm certainly going to look at improving the information that is available
about each site. Perhaps icons to indicate ownership rights.

~~~
hardwaresofton
Definitely, though I'm not sure what kind of icon would properly indicate
'personal ownership rights', you could color-code.

